# G0339 & G0340 cyberknife



## DMSanders (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone know the definition of "SESSION" in the following codes?   

G0339 Image-guided robotic linear accelerator-based stereotactic radiosurgery, complete course of therapy in one session or first session of fractionated treatment.

G0340 Image-guided robotic linear accelerator-based stereotactic radiosurgery, delivery including collimator changes and custom plugging, fractionated treatment, all lesions, per session, second through fifth sessions, maximum five sessions per course of
treatment.


----------



## jmehalich (Apr 21, 2008)

Session is the entire treatment for that day another way to say it is the entire time of the treatment on one day. When the patient returns it will be another session. 
Jackie Mehalich RN CPC


----------



## qbateman@nj-urology.com (Sep 30, 2020)

Hello can someone please assist me with these codes?  Horizon is denying cpt code G0340 stating code can not be billed separately.  We bill G0339 for the first session and G0340 for sessions 2 thru 5. Does anyone know the correct billing for these codes?   Thank you


----------

